# Lang versus Stumps



## howey (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going to pull the trigger on either a Lang 60" deluxe or Stumps reverse flow smoker

Looks like the stumps 3x4 has a little more cooking area, but the lang has the nice warmer box added.

Any opinions on which one is better? Or other thoughts on either one?


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 31, 2013)

Both are excellent smokers and will serve you well. It just depends on which design you prefer and how much you want to spend. I can't speak for Stumps smokers, but as a Lang owner, I can tell you it's a pleasure cooking on one, and maintaining temps is a breeze, it's a quality cooking machine for sure.


----------



## booyahbq (Dec 31, 2013)

I was looking at Stumps RF smoker also. Most of their reviews are on the gravity fed ones. Not sure how many folks uses the RF ones.Looking forward to some info. 

 Lang has a large following, so should be safe bet.


----------

